# Rare case of EO?



## Brian Le (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everyone. Try this scramble and pay close attention to the edges ^^.

R2 B2 F' D B' L2 R' B L R B2 F' U' L2 B L' B2 D' R' F D U' R D2 R


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 26, 2008)

I would do the 12 flip algorithm then you are only left with 2 edges that need flipping for EO


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> Hi everyone. Try this scramble and pay close attention to the edges ^^.
> 
> R2 B2 F' D B' L2 R' B L R B2 F' U' L2 B L' B2 D' R' F D U' R D2 R



I like scrambles that do the opposite.


----------



## dbeyer (Jan 26, 2008)

Timothy, you'd Do a super flip and then flip 10 edges?
Ugh


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 26, 2008)

Huh? I'm talking about 2 edges unoriented, rather than 10. 

10 isn't that rare, IMO.


----------



## Brian Le (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm not sure about those pro-BLDers out there but for a newbie like me with a succcess rate of 1/50, thats a rare case...


----------



## joey (Jan 26, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> I'm not sure about those pro-BLDers out there but for a newbie like me with a succcess rate of 1/50, thats a rare case...


Firstly, there is no such thing as a pro-BLDer. 
Secondly, success rate has nothing to do with the number of edges correctly oriented.


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 26, 2008)

Anyone have an algorithm for the superflip? I never learned it ;p.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 26, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Huh? I'm talking about 2 edges unoriented, rather than 10.
> 
> 10 isn't that rare, IMO.


http://cube.garron.us/BLD/probabilities.htm
2: 3.22%
2 or 10: 6.44%

Makes about 1 every 15 or 16 solves. Counting 0/12-flips doesn't change it significantly. Anyhow, superflip only costs me about 5 seconds.
And if the 2 were on the same slice, I'd probably do an 8-flip instead (leaving the other 2 flipped).

Alg: ((M'U')*4 y'x')*3

Kinda like this.

By the way, 1:38 DNF on that scr. Only a cycle error (setup or recall).


----------



## Brian Le (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry, let me rephrase. What I meant by pro-BLDers, are those blindcubers who can solve it in competition most of the time without DNF. In other words, blindcubers who are better than I. Secondly, I said that I was a newbie for my success rate is very low and having attempted that many cubes, I have never had a superflip case.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 26, 2008)

CorwinShiu said:


> Anyone have an algorithm for the superflip? I never learned it ;p.



(r U r' U')x3 (R u R' u')x3 y2 (r U r' U')x3 (R u R' u')x3


----------



## tim (Jan 27, 2008)

hdskull said:


> CorwinShiu said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have an algorithm for the superflip? I never learned it ;p.
> ...



What about ((M U')^4 xy')^3?

x = (r)?

/edit: too slow...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 27, 2008)

Brian Le said:


> Sorry, let me rephrase. What I meant by pro-BLDers, are those blindcubers who can solve it in competition most of the time without DNF. In other words, blindcubers who are better than I. Secondly, I said that I was a newbie for my success rate is very low and having attempted that many cubes, I have never had a superflip case.




(Why don't you sak "pro" Matyas Kuti whether he's ever had a superflip.  )


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 27, 2008)

hdskull said:


> CorwinShiu said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have an algorithm for the superflip? I never learned it ;p.
> ...



Why do you have a 48 move algorithm when a 24 move one exists?


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 27, 2008)

Which is the 24 move one?


----------



## hdskull (Jan 30, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Why do you have a 48 move algorithm when a 24 move one exists?



I'm sorry, but nobody ever mentioned the 24 move on to me.


----------



## hdskull (Jan 30, 2008)

CorwinShiu said:


> Which is the 24 move one?


He might be talking about this.



tim said:


> What about ((M U')^4 xy')^3?
> 
> x = (r)?
> 
> /edit: too slow...


----------

